# Pilot 3095 On Small Wrist



## jla (Jul 23, 2005)

I really like the look of the Pilot 3095 but I have a small (6-3/4 inch) wrist. Would it be wearable or would it just look ridiculous? Has anyone with a similar wrist size tried one?

Thanks

John


----------

